# Carbon seatpost + bag?



## xjcrawlr (Jun 19, 2007)

Has anyone used a carbon seatpost with a larger seat bag, like a relevate?

Even though I'm a clyde, I've been using a carbon post for years on different hardtails. I'm partial to the ride charcteristics of a carbon post as opposed to alum. But I am concerned about potential rubbing from straps.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

It'll really depend on how much grit gets between the bag and post from your riding conditions. Most carbon seatposts have a fairly thick clearcoat plus cosmetic weave beauty layer on them. Just keep and eye on it, and if the clearcoat starts to wear then just recoat it. There are a number of readily available clear coat two part epoxies - even decoupage stuff from your local hobby shop will work well. Alternatively, wrap the post in some gaffa tape to protect it. Gaffa is also really handy out on the trail and wrapping it around your seat post is a great place to store it (provided you don't need to lower your seat post too much).


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

Buy a cheap grip, rubber, foam, whatever. Slice it in half put it on the post before you install the saddle bag. This will help with rub and minimize the swinging from left to right.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Gaffer's tape is a good idea. Electrical tape should also work.


----------



## besoft (Dec 7, 2007)

I put clear bra on frame and post to protect it from the bags


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 13, 2011)

Eriksen Ti post... Rides just like your carbon one, but will wear the seat bag out not the other way around...


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

there is a "top coat" on all carbon fiber parts. it is just a thin coat of clear to protect the fibers. you can easily just brush on any gloss or clear coat or spray on if you get damage to that area.

this goes for frames too.


----------

